# Video of Model 3 Display



## Maurice (Aug 1, 2017)

Another Model 3 video from the guys at OCDetailing, this time featuring the display. I have not seen this posted, but my apologies if it already has been.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I think I saw this posted already, but then again it may have been on Twitter. Who cares, it’s worthy of a repost!


----------

